# RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY 7 PRO?



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these? How do you like it? It will be used on inland lakes. Reviews online look good, but wanted to check and see if anyone here would suggest anything different. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

musky 44 said:


> Does anyone have one of these? How do you like it? It will be used on inland lakes. Reviews online look good, but wanted to check and see if anyone here would suggest anything different. Thanks in advance.


Love mine, . But I up graded to axiom 9 Raymarine. Love it also.


----------

